# The High School Club



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 3, 2009)

Out of all people here, *I* would be starting this.

Anyway, this be the High School Musical club. No signups, I can't be bothered with that.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 3, 2009)

*joins*

HSM!

Ryan is made of awesome.

*What are your favorite songs?*


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 3, 2009)

Hehe, yeeeeeeeah. 

Ooh, I absolutely adore I Want It All. It's (slightly embarassingly) my second-most played song, according to WMP X3
I also really like Breaking Free, Bop to the Top, I Don't Dance, Night to Remember and Now or Never. I also think the video to Bet on It is the funniest thing ever.

Am I the only one who thinks it's funny how Kelsi has at least double Taylor's screen time and contribution to the plot, but she doesn't get in on any of the official pictures and stuff?

I don't know if any of you kids have seen Rent, but it's also pretty funny how you can almost perfectly match up the characters in Rent to those in HSM; Troy as Roger, Gabriella as Mimi, Ryan as Angel, Chad as Collins, Sharpay as Maureen, Taylor as Joanne, Zeke as Benny and either a genderswapped Kelsi or Jason as Mark X3

Chad/Ryan = OTP Y/N?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd have to say Status Quo(the number in the cafeteria.)

Also, Kelsi is too awesome for merchandise. :)


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 3, 2009)

*Shakes head slowly.* I came in here expecting something good and now I'm off. You disappointed me greately.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, I want it all is most awesome~

And I also like  Breaking Free, Bop to the Top, I Don't Dance, Night to Remember and Now or Never. But then again I like mostly all of the songs anyway :)

I also rather like Fabulous and Bet on it.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 7, 2009)

I decided that any future partner of mine will need to be able to sit through all three High School Musical films without becoming suicidal at any point or they're out.

[IS COMPLETELY SERIOUS.]


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 7, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> I decided that any future partner of mine will need to be able to sit through all three High School Musical films without becoming suicidal at any point or they're out.
> 
> [IS COMPLETELY SERIOUS.]


Nice; it roots out the chavs, methinks.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 7, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Nice; it roots out the chavs, methinks.


And pretty much everyone else, really.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 7, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Yes, I want it all is most awesome~
> 
> And I also like  Breaking Free, Bop to the Top, I Don't Dance, Night to Remember and Now or Never. But then again I like mostly all of the songs anyway :)
> 
> I also rather like Fabulous and Bet on it.


Theres only 2 or 3 songs I kinda like. Bet on it and Everyday but the best one by far is Now or Never.

(BTW I want to join)


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't want this falling off the page, and I found this earlier and thought I'd share. 

It's from a list here about the "Top 10 Things About HSM", but I especially loved the top 4 (and their sociological connotations!), so in order to not stretch the page to epic lengths, I'll only post those. 

Here we go!



> . *4. The ultimate message: it's totally cool to be who you are, no one has to live in a single little box, and we should embrace our differences and still be BFF*
> 
> Becky: HSM has been referred to as a new generation's Grease, but there's one major difference. At the end of Grease, Sandy gives up on who she is and what she believes in so she can get the dreamy boy (at least, if you're willing to believe Travolta is dreamy). So to give credit where it's due, HSM is much better -- if for nothing else than because at the end, it's all about being true to who you are.
> 
> ...


From here - and their other Top 10 lists are fantastic, too.


----------



## Minish (Mar 11, 2009)

Joining~! :D I loved the first film, and sort of love-hated the second film. I agree with that list, that Gabriella is pretty much really really really freaking awesome in the second one, compared to the first. XD

My favourite songs... probably Status Quo, Breaking Free, I Don't Dance and Gotta Go My Own Way.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree that Gabi improves hugely between the first and second films. As does Chad and to an extent Ryan - in the sense that they're given personalities and roles larger than "playing sidekick to Sharpay/Troy". Troy is a horrible person in the second movie, but I never really liked him to begin with. 

I absolutely love Gotta Go My Own Way, if only because my best friend and I can get a near-perfect score when we do a duet of it on it on High School Musical Singstar. That is how cool I am.


----------

